# looking for program to record lectures



## barrist (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi, was wondering if there was a program out there i could use to record my prof's lectures during class with my powerbook... i know there are some audio programs that can record wav, but are there any that can do direct mp3 encoding on the fly? recording a whole lecture in wav would sorta strain my hd.

Thanks


----------



## Alpha5 (Jul 4, 2005)

http://www.mp3machine.com/software/Audio_Recorder/

Audio Recorder 2.1 or 2.2 can record directly to MP3 and a variety of other formats. However, for what you're looking for, I know there's a program which integrates a special word processor with an audio recording program, I'm almost sure it was a program designed directly for this purpose. I saw a guy in my class use it on his PowerBook.

Good luck


----------



## barrist (Nov 11, 2004)

Alpha5 said:


> http://www.mp3machine.com/software/Audio_Recorder/
> 
> Audio Recorder 2.1 or 2.2 can record directly to MP3 and a variety of other formats. However, for what you're looking for, I know there's a program which integrates a special word processor with an audio recording program, I'm almost sure it was a program designed directly for this purpose. I saw a guy in my class use it on his PowerBook.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks!
anyone know the wordprocessor/audio recorder program that hes talking about?


----------



## barrist (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, its actually Word that does it, i just checked .. under project gallery its Word Notebook, and it encodes the audio as .mp4


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

KardnalForgotHisPassword said:


> Heads-Up with the lecture podcasting. I know a lot of prof's don't like the idea of having their lectures recorded. I've had some that didn't mind themselves, but since there's a lot of class participation, they said they wouldn't allow it because it'd be too much of a hassle to get the consent of everyone in class.
> 
> I've also had other that didn't mind that we were recording them for personal use, but were very much against us distributing them. (We joked about selling CD's with the lectures to the new students, and it didn't go ever well).
> 
> Make sure you speak with your prof before hand to find out where they stand, or find a good hiding place for the mic and make sure they don't catch you


I posted this in an earlier thread on the same topic, but it seemed pertinent here...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

There is another nice one, although not free, here:
http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/wiretap/


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

"wow, its actually Word that does it, i just checked .. under project gallery its Word Notebook, and it encodes the audio as .mp4"

what version of Word?


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

barrist, carleton or ottawaU?

its Word 2004.


----------



## sushii (Apr 16, 2005)

i use quicktime pro to record stuff as AAC files from the microphone.


----------



## barrist (Nov 11, 2004)

Jacklar said:


> barrist, carleton or ottawaU?
> 
> its Word 2004.


Ottawa U!


----------

